# Liver Pain



## Jaysonl1424 (Dec 7, 2004)

When u are on AAS Should u feel any pain in ur liver (since they are toxic)?


----------



## tee (Dec 7, 2004)

Most people do not. Why, does your liver hurt?


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Dec 7, 2004)

Mine doesnt... Im not on a cycle as of now.. A freind of mine that lifts with me at the gym has been complaing about liver pains ( slight nothing dramatic) he says.. I was just wondering if this was common.. He is also taking milk thistle (if that even helps)

His cycle
40mg of dbol 1-6
400mg test 1-10


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hes just curious as 2 what this means thsi is his 2nd cycle


----------



## tee (Dec 7, 2004)

I would venture to say that the one time you will be getting drunk at a party will cause more significant "damage"  than one whole moderate cycle of test. There seems to be a shitload of arguments on both sides regarding the amount of stress a cycle of test will cause. Adding a C-17 to the mix will raise the bar, but as long as its taken reasonably, it shouldnt cause liver damage. Liver values can be raised, but usually will return to normal after the cycle is over.

You should liver supps year-round along with adequate amount of water to ensure your liver maintains the best possible health. When a toxin is introduced, your liver will be much more efficient at eradicating any threat of hepatic-injury. Hell, many dont even know where their liver is! Here is a map


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Dec 7, 2004)

Aight thanks ill have him take a look..


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Dec 7, 2004)

I didnt think it was his liver being that the spot was way 2 low.. But he insisted that it was.. i think he just mighta pulled a muscle in his lower adominals or something.


----------



## tee (Dec 7, 2004)

He may have a hernia if its down low. If the pain doesnt go away, have him go to see his doctor.


----------



## dugie82 (Dec 7, 2004)

Kidney pain possibly? Drink more water. I had kidney stones awhile back and i would get a signifigant pain in my lower abdominal area. After drinking over a gallon of water a day i passed the stones. Get checked out w/ your doctor if the pain is severe, you dont have to mention anything about AAS.


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 8, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> You should liver supps year-round along with adequate amount of water to ensure your liver maintains the best possible health. When a toxin is introduced, your liver will be much more efficient at eradicating any threat of hepatic-injury. Hell, many dont even know where their liver is! Here is a map


Amen to that. More than likely the first sign of liver damage you ever notice will not be pain in the liver, but yellowing of the whites of your eyes.

His pain is something else and if it persists, he needs to get a physical.


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 8, 2004)

Milk thistle is good....i took it on the same cycle your friend is on.  Dbol is really toxic to your liver and the milk thistle helps to keep it clean.  You didn't mention about how far along the cycle he is.  he might want to lower the dosage on the dbol i did that when i was getting extreme back pumps.  It's hard to tell what the pain could be from since we don't know exactly where it bothers him.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 8, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Amen to that. More than likely the first sign of liver damage you ever notice will not be pain in the liver, but yellowing of the whites of your eyes.
> 
> His pain is something else and if it persists, he needs to get a physical.




i find it best to drink a fifth of jack and down a bottle of tylenol pm....that usually keeps my liver pains to a minimum...lol


----------



## dugie82 (Dec 8, 2004)

true that, jack is a good man.


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 8, 2004)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> i find it best to drink a fifth of jack and down a bottle of tylenol pm....that usually keeps my liver pains to a minimum...lol


Now we are talking about liver problems. Many people don't know that Tylenol is much harder on your liver than any oral steroid. And, how long does it take to see the effects of alcohol on your liver. Years. No one takes oral steroids for years without a break.


----------



## tee (Dec 8, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Now we are talking about liver problems. Many people don't know that Tylenol is much harder on your liver than any oral steroid. And, how long does it take to see the effects of alcohol on your liver. Years. No one takes oral steroids for years without a break.




Where's the outcry on the news stations about that?


----------



## dugie82 (Dec 8, 2004)

steroids are bad for you though


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 8, 2004)

dugie82 said:
			
		

> steroids are bad for you though


Uh, your kidding right? I missed the LOL at the end of that. Steroids improve health and quality of life. And, when was the last time you saw a steroid user jacking up a little old lady to supply his steroid fix?


----------



## dugie82 (Dec 8, 2004)

no im serious they make u angry and.. uh stuff.


----------



## heavy (Dec 9, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> Where's the outcry on the news stations about that?



There too busy getting drunk to bother...


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 9, 2004)

dugie82 said:
			
		

> no im serious they make u angry and.. uh stuff.


I never feel better than when I'm cycling. My moods are very stable and controlled and I feel euphoric.


----------



## dugie82 (Dec 9, 2004)

dragon i'm kidding u should know that.


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 9, 2004)

dugie82 said:
			
		

> dragon i'm kidding u should know that.


Good, cuz I was getting ready to post that in your most moronic phrase thread.


----------



## tee (Dec 9, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I never feel better than when I'm cycling. My moods are very stable and controlled and I feel euphoric.



Same here. The wife says Im a dickhead when I am not on a cycle. It calms my nerves and makes me a much easier going person.


----------



## mer707 (Dec 9, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I never feel better than when I'm cycling. My moods are very stable and controlled and I feel euphoric.


Actually I think your right, when I'm on a cycle my mood seems to be much more friendly and I'm more talkative around others.
But as far as the liver pain I suggest getting liver supps and lots of water, if pain continues seek medical care


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 9, 2004)

steroids is better than viagra.  (not that i know how viagra is).  all i know i couldn't keep it down.  always a plus.  wifey loved it.  but back to the liver.....take some milk thistles' or call the doctor in the morning.


----------

